# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  6mm BR in a hunting rifle for deer.

## Wildman

If one wanted to do such a thing are there any pitfalls one should be aware of? Anyone done such a thing? I am guessing that if you push a 6mm projectile  at similar speeds as a 243 it well have the same effect :Wink: 

I have a Sako 75 in 243 that I intend on burning out at which point it will need a new barrel...

----------


## Friwi

The feeding is the issue. It might work on your sako?

----------


## kiwijames

> The feeding is the issue. It might work on your sako?


Yep *Friwi* is onto it. A T3 will feed em OK but the staggered? 75 will probably be a pain. I went exactly the opposite way from a 6BR to a 243. 
You will never drive the 6BR as fast as a 243 either. You can get way better performance from there BR but you will hit the wall or need a 30" tube. 
Powder and barrels are cheap. 
  @LJP is the man to ask but I'm pretty sure he went 7mm-08 after running a sweet 6BR.

----------


## 6MMBR

issues feeding,

mine pushes a 107gr at 3120 now
6BR has 55% less recoil then a 308. Factory Ammo That Shoots .42 moa at 300m deer dont care tho.

not that that shit matters. 

it will kill a deer with pinpoint accuracy.
if your loading your own its on small primers and stuff all powder..so cheep cheep...
I would do it again hands down

----------


## The Claw

> If one wanted to do such a thing are there any pitfalls one should be aware of? Anyone done such a thing? I am guessing that if you push a 6mm projectile  at similar speeds as a 243 it well have the same effect
> 
> I have a Sako 75 in 243 that I intend on burning out at which point it will need a new barrel...


How about a 6x47 Lapua?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

----------


## Wildman

I guess I could get some dummy rounds and test feeding prior to re-barrel. Failing that I hear 22-250 mags work so could try sourcing one of them...

I'm not really looking for a 243, rather something different I guess. I have enough deer guns so I'm more interested in an accurate smaller caliber...

No 6x47 Lapua because brass costs heaps and I cant be bothered with the fire forming thing. Not that I am guessing it is much in this case, still its something to go wrong...

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I guess I could get some dummy rounds and test feeding prior to re-barrel. Failing that I hear 22-250 mags work so could try sourcing one of them...
> 
> I'm not really looking for a 243, rather something different I guess. I have enough deer guns so I'm more interested in an accurate smaller calibre...
> 
> No 6x47 Lapua because brass costs heaps and I cant be bothered with the fire forming thing. Not that I am guessing it is much in this case, still its something to go wrong...


Have you considered a fast twist 22-243 ?

My 1-7 twist one is incredible, 90 Bergers at 31-3200, accurate enough for bunnies past 800, no recoil.

Barrel life isn't fantastic, but barrels are consumables  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

> issues feeding,
> 
> mine pushes a 107gr at 3120 now
> 6BR has 55% less recoil then a 308. Factory Ammo That Shoots .42 moa at 300m deer dont care tho.
> 
> not that that shit matters. 
> 
> it will kill a deer with pinpoint accuracy.
> if your loading your own its on small primers and stuff all powder..so cheep cheep...
> I would do it again hands down


That is insane velocity from a 6BR. You are on the heels of my 243AI and better than most 6x47L. I doubt a Sako 75 action for a hunting rifle will ever get close to 2900fps as a BR running 105g+ pills. 
I also doubt the 107SMK is a good choice pill for deer.

----------


## Wildman

> Have you considered a fast twist 22-243 ?
> 
> My 1-7 twist one is incredible, 90 Bergers at 31-3200, accurate enough for bunnies past 800, no recoil.
> 
> Barrel life isn't fantastic, but barrels are consumables


Not really what I am after.

----------


## Wildman

> That is insane velocity from a 6BR. You are on the heels of my 243AI and better than most 6x47L. I doubt a Sako 75 action for a hunting rifle will ever get close to 2900fps as a BR running 105g+ pills. 
> I also doubt the 107SMK is a good choice pill for deer.


Yeah Quickload keeps me on the ground. Not saying Mr @6MMBR doesn't get those speeds, but with a 20" barrel at standard pressures you should be able to get 2800fps with a 105gr Amax... That is heaps.

----------


## 6MMBR

not sure why you dont think the match bullet wont kill a deer.
if you can shoot a 7mm group at 200 who gives a shit.


mates son with his first shot at 380 ish...in the head no dramas.
never shot before

----------


## 6MMBR

30gr of varget with a 107 will give you about 2850 from a 20 inch barrel..
you can also hot it up a lot more if you wish.

----------


## Lorne

if its of any help at all a tikka 595 action and 22-250 magazine cycles 6br flawlessly if you wanted to get a platform for a hunting repeater chambered in 6br

----------


## stuart165

i run 6mmbr resonably hot in a 29inch lilja barrel and im getting 2930 with lapua 105s. thats running 30.5 gr 2208

----------


## 6x47

> ..
> No 6x47 Lapua because brass costs heaps and I cant be bothered with the fire forming thing...


There's no fire-forming involved. Simple neck down job and you're GTT
Have to agree there's no point unless you already have one and want to use the same gear. They're certainly up to the job power- and accuracy-wise

----------


## L.R

Perhaps a 6xc. Cheap brass and dies. Will shoot a 105@3k from a 24" barrel.

----------


## LJP

The 6BR is a sweet round but is a bitch to get functioning in a magazine - if your fine with a single shot it's a fantastic round.
If you want mag feed I'd definitely be looking at the 6XC - looks almost as accurate & happily magazine feeds.

----------


## dfmaisey

Depends on what action you are using, but generally the T3 actions feed 6BR pretty good from a slightly modified mag depending on whether you are running short or longer 6mmbr loaded rounds. Also there is a pretty standard mag conversion for the rem700 short actions which will work great for the longer loaded rounds like 107grainers. It's just the short varmint bullets that can jam up occasionally on the breech face in the 700 action. I have done numerous 6mmbr rifles on both these actions. The Howa short action is another one that works quite well, if you prefer a staggered type internal mag system.

----------


## NZVarminter

I've had 2 6BR repeaters now (on on a T3 and one on a R700)and now have 20Br on a Stiller and none of them make a good repeater!

The issue with the BR case for a repeater is quite complex. Its not just the "feeding". There are challenges with loading, feeding, chambering and ejection.

I doubt any BR repeater has all four of these right!

The Tikka with single stack mag is not immune to feeding problems and my 6br with 70g was a real pain with the feeding case base sliding down the shoulder of the the underlying case causing the case to rotate upwards and lodge in the corner of the receiver/barrel face. The Tikka's are also useless to single feed as you have to poke the bullet right up into the chamber as it will not push feed in as the bullet hits the barrel end below the chamber and stops dead! The small loading port does not help on the T3, though the 595's are a little bigger.

Top loading the BR case in the R700 mag box is also an issue as the case often tips forward and jamming. Tweeking of the stop point of the Z spring is needed and a 0.5mm difference can have a big effect on this, but I cant totally eliminate it

Ejection with the R700 plunger ejector is another problem, as the case is so short that the acute angle means the case base loses contact with the ejector plunger and the case falls off the bolt head before ejecting. Put a Sako ejector on fixes that as the ejection angle is higher and misses the bolt lug cutout, but then you can have problems with the ejecting case hitting the scope turrets! The acute angle also means the case neck end gets damaged in the ejection process.

My 20Br has a problem with chambering, as the projectile tip catches in the corner of the chamber side/shoulder. A small pause then re-push and it goes in, but you cant always get a clean forward push, and I suspect it could damaging the tip if stopped when fast reloading. I understand this is a common problem with many of the Ackley improved cases due to the 40 deg shoulder, and not unique to the BR case. ( I always thought the reference to the Ackley improved cases having a problem with "feeding" was related to feeding out of the mag, but I think its probably more to do with that 40 deg shoulder in the chamber presenting a face for the bullet tip to stop on)

A few guys with Savage actions say their actions feed flawlessly with the factory Savage BR mag... but so have plenty with Rem 700's. I'd be interested to try one, but cant bring myself to buy one due to a agricultural look and feel of them! 

A Sako 75 might be one of the better repeater actions to build one on, as it does not have the plunger ejector which is one of the big issues with the short case.

6*47, 6XC or plain jane 6mm/22-250 would be a much better option, but I understand why you want to use the BR case, it’s the optimum case capacity for a balance of performance, low recoil (so u don’t loose your sight picture), reduced barrel heat/wear (for high volume shooting), small powder capacity so ligher suppressor (I'm using 220 g A-TEC's on mine), accuracy and excellent brass (20+ reloads with no signs of fatigue).

NB in my 22" 6Br 1:8 twist rifle the 95's were doing 3050 fps, but I could only get 2750 fps out of the 105's and the accuracy wasn't good! I suspect I needed to go back down to 2600 to find the lower accuracy node with the 105's, so short barrel and fast twist not ideal.

Be warned...

Cheers

Grant

----------


## lee308

Very interesting reading the information here. I see a lot of people in the US use BRX and BR dasher for PRS comps because of  less recoil and accuracy. Don't see many of those in NZ.

----------


## shooternz

I have a 6mmBR on a ruger No 1 25" barrel solves feeding and is still short, there are two options for a Sako 75 first is my favourite a 6mm Remington the magazine will take cartridges 2.90" long
so bullets up tp 95 grains,
Second is the 6mm Creedmore will fit with 107 grain bullets  cases and dies are readily available has better accuracy potential than the .243

----------


## Tommy

How about 6mm Remington?

----------


## Friwi

I have heard of new Ai type mags or kits for those mags that can be used with br cases, but I don't know how reliable they are .
I think Borden rifles is producing something as well :https://bordenrifles.com/category/news/

----------


## Wingman

Years ago I built myself a a very light weight deer rifle 6mmBR on an old shot out Tikka LSA 55 I fitted a new donor .243win barrel from a Sako Finlight and it shot 90gr Nosler BTs very well.
I had read all the warnings of how badly this cartridge fed in repeaters but I was still keen to give it a go.
I finally did get it functioning perfectly after a lot of faffing around with the mag and feed ramp etc but the biggest win on getting it to feed was cutting a deep throat to seat bullets out as long as you can. 
Ballistics are fine on any game a .243Win is. 





After selling it I always wanted another one but only just got around to building another one this year. This time I chambered it in 6mm Dasher Norma with a 1-9" twist shooting 95gr Nosler BTs and it performs great! the slightly longer fire formed case  behaves a lot better with the feeding but still drops the odd case back into the action  instead of ejecting it due to its short length.

----------


## stevodog

> How about 6mm Remington?


I would like one in a fast twist for the heavies. Need a medium or long action I think.
On a short action I would prolly go for 6 creed, 6xc or 6 x 47 for ease of feeding.

Those short stumpy brs would be a cool trick to pull off well though

----------


## Tribrit

6mm Creed for me

----------

